# Dometic Fridge Lock metal catch broken



## Jak (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi, Sods law just about to set off across channel and discover the metal catch on the fridge door has sheared off. It is a Dometic series 7 with the infamous plastic slider device. Recently the door jammed up on us and after a bit of tinkering with the plastic slider I managed to unlock it. I presumed at the time that the plastic slider had simply malfunctioned and a bit of release oil and force released it. Now I suspect the metal catch which locks around the pin on the cabinet must have sheared off when trying to open! 

My problem is how to resolve this problem and preferably rapidly. The door closes OK for normal use but, with only a small section of the metal hook now intact, will be vulnerable to opening on the move.

I am aware you can purchase new plastic slide components but in my initial inspections have not identified anyone selling the actual metal catch. Has anyone had a similar experience and if so can they advise how did they resolve it? Is it possible to swap the freezer and fridge locking mechanisms?


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Had similar problems with ours . Are you sure the metal catch has sheared off. On ours I found that it had simply moved too far and jammed up. Remove the screw out of the slider and pull the slider off the door and hopefully the metal catch will be revealed. If so it is a simple job to realign it up with the plastic slider and reassemble. Hope this helps and sorts the catch.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Simple solution is to use a pop rivet in the top corner locking position.
A nail, thin screw ar golf tee will do the same job.

I have used a pop rivet for years.

dave p


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

This, or something similar, happened to us a couple of years ago. I unscrewed the catch mechanism and found that an upright piece of plastic had sheared off. The good news was that we were in Luxembourg on an aire right next to a MH dealer who sold us a replacement. The bad news was that it cost €20 for a small bit of plastic and a couple of metal bits! If I recall correctly, the replacement bit of plastic also came with the metal slider.

Sandy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And if the above don't suit, then stick a wedge or similar underneath the door at the opening side.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Is this the bit you're after? 

My plastic slider broke and I can confirm that you have to buy the slider and the metal bit as one package (leisureshopdirect), you can't get them separately.
Ours worked fine without the plastic slider, just didn't look very pretty.


You are welcome to it - I'm on the Dover ferry Thursday if thats not too late and could bring it with me.

Pete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Never failed in 5 years. And spares are cheap.
Dave p


----------



## Jak (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone the advice is much appreciated. Having had time to inspect the mechanism more closely (van is in storage) I have determined the metal jaw that has sheared off is the outer one as shown on Peejay's pic. Not sure why the catch is designed like this as only the inner jaw fits over the cabinet pin ie the outer catch is redundant or at least it would appear to be on my model.

I presume the plastic lock slide mechanism is a simple push fit once the locking tab is unscrewed. Not keen to dismantle at this stage as the plastic slide plate appears to have a hair line fracture in it and I fear it may break if disturbed. The mechanism is vulnerable to jamming in the locked position but I have determined that if you keep downward pressure on the slide plate it will open the the catch.

Thanks for the offer Pete but it would appear I need the both the plastic and metal components - I hadn't realised the replacement kit included both. Hopefully I can pick one up whilst travelling either to Folkestone or in Europe. I take it from what you say that once the plastic slider is removed, or breaks off, the metal catch below is exposed allowing one to simply operate the catch direct. 

Seems a rather mickey mouse design. I haven't had a lot of experience of these fridges but I can't say I am over impressed by the design of the periphery equipment. Fridge/freezer works fine but this locking mechanism and the reed switch on the internal fridge light appear to be a common problem. (Our light has never worked since we bought the van and I initially presumed the 2W bulb had burnt out but having checked the switch with a magnet it now appears the reed switch is faulty but god knows how one gets at that. Begs the question why use a reed switch!)

Well that's my rant over Once again thanks to everyone for the advice. 

Jak


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> I take it from what you say that once the plastic slider is removed, or breaks off, the metal catch below is exposed allowing one to simply operate the catch direct.


Thats correct, the plastic bit broke off but the door worked fine using just the metal catch, you'd have to be really heavy handed to break that.

If you order online make sure you specify the correct colour, they sent me a grey one but mine is a sort of light brown colour (called 'savana'), even though the production no from inside the fridge door has to be quoted to ensure you get the correct part. :lol:

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The outer catch is to leave the door ajar for storage - minimises mould growth.

Dave


----------

